# Recognized !



## LudovicVDP (Dec 13, 2021)

Hi all,

Yesterday, I watched "the BFG" with my son.
I had no idea who had composed the score (Being directed by Stephen Spielberg should have been a first clue though...)

But at some point, during the movie, I was like "This sounds like it might be from John Williams" and I opened my beloved IMDB app on my phone to realize he was indeed the composer.

I wondered how many times this happened to you that you didn't know who had done the music before starting a movie, but it struck you while watching. 

Have a nice day.
Ludovic


----------

